# Losing my mind



## candygirl001 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!I am new to this forum. About a year ago, I was diagnosed with severe GERD by my gastroenterologist. I get really bad attacks of GERD very frequently which include: bad burning--especially behind my breastbone, bad pressure like a weight is on my chest, always feels like I have something stuck in my chest (behind the breastbone) and the urge to burp but no gas never comes up just liquid food or acid---sometimes it burns and sometimes it doesn't. I am currently on Prilosec, which doesn't work for me really well. My problem is that I also suffer from bad anxiety, and I am always afraid that its not the GERD, but maybe its my heart and I am on the verge of a heart attack. It's really scary sometimes especially when I can't shake the GERD attack and have it all day long. Does anyone else deal with these feelings?? And what medicines have worked best with you? BTW--I am trying to make life changes, exercise, diet etc. This GERD thing is no joke, and I am sick of people just telling me that its just heartburn. I am glad I found this site.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been taking a flavonoid supplement for many years that has totally removed all symptoms after 25 years of digestive problems, although it didn't turn into GERD until the last couple of years. If you have insurance (and a willing doctor) or the money to cover it, a stress test would probably eliminate your anxieties.Mark


----------

